# Pivot Mach 4....



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

I know that this topic has been widely discussed in other forums. However, I would like to hear your comments about this future addition to my stable.



















This bike looks awesome and must have a very nice racing feeling. I am just waiting to know when they are going to be available. Anyone of you have an idea about this ?. Speedgoat have them in pre-order, they don´t mention any delivery dates.

BTW, the RX has safely arrived to Mexico. It will be assembled next weekend. I will post pictures soon.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I read somewhere that first batch by the end of the year...second in Jan...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

on a related note

http://www.speedgoat.com/blog.asp?p=1287


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Cris,

Many Thanks for providing the link. Actually, I was the one who made the question.

Cheers,

Fidel.



crisillo said:


> on a related note
> 
> http://www.speedgoat.com/blog.asp?p=1287


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Cris,
> 
> Many Thanks for providing the link. Actually, I was the one who made the question.
> 
> ...


No prob, Fidel....

I had a very strong feeling it was you...since you also mentioned Speedgoat in your post :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I was looking also at the Mach 5. But really, I do like my current bike, don't see any real reason to change and I'm not at my best economic situation. But they do look good.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Finally a high end bike with DW link. Maybe I will get one so I can pose with it, everyone knows riding is ghey!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

That's a sweet ride... I'd be a bit concerned about the new BB standard. But having the full frame warranty, that's a non issue.

Try the R-X... if you like it, the Mach 4 can only be equal or better. Its DW link aparts a bit from the rest of the already made DW's... a bit firmer mid-stroke. But hard to tell without actually riding it and with your racing background, it can only be a good thing.

I think you'll love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pivot*



vizcaino said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just waiting to know when they are going to be available. Anyone of you have an idea about this ?. Speedgoat have them in pre-order, they don´t mention any delivery dates.
> 
> Fidel.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fidel , he estado en contacto con la gente de Pivot y me dicen que antes de fin de año es posible que estén disponibles algunas ya armadas completas , como te había comentado ya estoy en lista de espera (mediante un buen billete por delante ) pero yo voy por una Mach 5 .

Ví los prototipos en USA y se ven bien , pero nada super extraordinario ,van en la misma calidad que ves en una Intense, Titus , Turner, Ventana etc. etc.

Yo también tenía la duda del BB , pero ya viéndo de cerca es lo mismo que los actuales cranks de eje pasante , la diferencia es que el bb en lugar de ir roscado , va a presión , de hecho cualquier crank de eje pasante (Shimano, Race Face , Truvativ ,etc.)
puede ser usado en las Pivots , siempre y cuando tengas el Bottom bracket especial, también el desviador es especial .

Aunque en el funcionamiento habrá que ver , ya que está muy cañón que la Mach 5 esté muy por encima de una Motolite , Intense 5.5 o una Spot , en mi caso la decisión de entrarle fué nada más por caliente y por la confianza que me da Cocalis (al igual que Steber y D.T. ) y ver que onda , total están en el rango de precio de las marcas mencionadas , es un riesgo , pero tambien lo fué en su momento entrarle a una Tracer, a una S.Blade , a una Truth , poco después a una Spider , a una Blur, a una Motolite , y así es el cuento de nunca acabar.

Por cierto , aunque Uds. no lo crean Pivot ya está en arreglos para tener un authorized dealer IN MÉXICO .

Y no hay que perder de vista a las Trek Fuel EX , de la 7 hacia arriba , está la lista de espera , sobre todo para la 8 y la 9 bastante larga , a lo mejor hasta febrero o marzo se puede conseguir la bici, quise conseguir una 9 para mi hermano que es trekista de siempre y na nay , aún con buenos conectes no hay , no hay , a esa bici le hicieron bastantes cambios e innovaciones que las hacen muy diferentes a las de antes , habría que probar una .

Saludos.

tha last biker


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Luis... ya vi las nuevas Fuel y estan de poca... yo me enamoré de una EX 8 y con todo y eso sigo en la linea sobre una Rocky ETSX... para mi una de las mejores bicis polivalentes todo montaña que hay!... pero sin duda no estan nada mal esas Trek.... si te sobra cambio me traes unaaaaaaaaaa!!! 


saludos!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Luis... ya vi las nuevas Fuel y estan de poca... yo me enamoré de una EX 8 y con todo y eso sigo en la linea sobre una Rocky ETSX... para mi una de las mejores bicis polivalentes todo montaña que hay!... pero sin duda no estan nada mal esas Trek.... si te sobra cambio me traes unaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> René , claro que me sobra cambio , acabo de vender mi Spider nuevecita y mi Flux también nuevecita , ahora si no me duraron ni dos meses, voy por el record de Spiders y Fluxes vendidas ja ja ja .
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Me dicen que en la Solo Bici hablaron mal de las nuevas Fuel... Pero es todo lo que se. No tengo mas detalles.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

La remedy es la que se ve padre, aunque no me gusta mucho el esquema de colores. Aunque no es como para mi.


Last Bikes, cuando vas a EU, y a que parte vas/fabricantes visitas? podría interesarme una cleta si es que me decido pronto sobre cual ir.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Santo Y SeÑa*



Warp said:


> Me dicen que en la Solo Bici hablaron mal de las nuevas Fuel... Pero es todo lo que se. No tengo mas detalles.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sería bueno que te dijeran en que número de la revista y de que modelo hablan mal , y si se trata de una de las EX 8 o 9 de las nuevas del 2008 habría que ver porque hablan a contrarius sensus del vox populli .

De todos modos los de S.B. se van continuamente a los extremos , o todo lo ven color de rosa o todo lo ven negativo , digo , hablando de bicis .

Y hablando del deporte del hombre .........

René , hoy van LAS AGUILAS POR LA VICTORIA frente al poderoso Arsenal de Sarandi ?????????

Alineando al mejor portero mexicano ,ya la hicieron (hicimos ) y me pongo de pie.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sería bueno que te dijeran en que número de la revista y de que modelo hablan mal , y si se trata de una de las EX 8 o 9 de las nuevas del 2008 habría que ver porque hablan a contrarius sensus del vox populli .


Creo que es de los ultimos o el ultimo... Lo lei en un foro de España.

Pero si, lo que dicen las revistas hay que tomarlo con un poco de sal. En MBR (UK) rara vez le dan mas de un 7 a una bici.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Creo que es de los ultimos o el ultimo... Lo lei en un foro de España.
> 
> Pero si, lo que dicen las revistas hay que tomarlo con un poco de sal. En MBR (UK) rara vez le dan mas de un 7 a una bici.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SImon templar , seguro que a las revistas les dan su payola o su under the table money, mucho del furor de las Trek fuel ex es por el artículo de mba , pero por mucho bla bla bla que le echen , si la bici no la hace , que friega para el que la compró en base exclusivamente a lo que leyó en la revista , por cierto ya vieron la Ferrari Turbo de el palacio de Hierro a $ 33,360.00 híjo del maiz , la bici está para llorar y me cae que algunos la van a comprar .

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Ferrari Turbo de el palacio de Hierro a $ 33,360.00 híjo del maiz , la bici está para llorar y me cae que algunos la van a comprar .
> 
> the last biker.


Soy un fan de Ferrari y me siento orgulloso que hayan escogido una fabrica mexicana para sus bicis. Pero hasta ahi...

La bici (y el precio) es un insulto a los que deveras le damos a los pedales. Ni pex... Hay mucha gente ignorante que tiene suficiente dinero para poder gastarlo en lo primero que se le ocurra.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> La remedy es la que se ve padre, aunque no me gusta mucho el esquema de colores. Aunque no es como para mi.
> 
> Last Bikes, cuando vas a EU, y a que parte vas/fabricantes visitas? podría interesarme una cleta si es que me decido pronto sobre cual ir.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Voy el mes que entra , (dic.) California , cuando quieras una cleta nada mas me dices y te la mandamos traer , hay nomás me das pa las aguas ja ja ja .

Como tus gustos son North Shore , si algo necesitas de por allá avísame allá tengo una hija dizque estudiando en Vancouver.

Si algo quieren de España allá tengo a mi hermana soltera que no se ha podido casar ja ja ja y aun hermano soltero también ja ja ja

the last biker.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:
René , hoy van LAS AGUILAS POR LA VICTORIA frente al poderoso Arsenal de Sarandi ?????????

Alineando al mejor portero mexicano ,ya la hicieron (hicimos ) y me pongo de pie.

Saludos.

the last biker_______________________________________________________________


Si! estoy casi por salir de la oficina y para pòder verle por la TV!!! Este si va ser el "Equipo de México" y no pedazos!!  

VAMOS AGUILAS!!!!:thumbsup: Y SI LO QUE NO TUVIERON NI RIVER NI CHIVAS FUE A UN PORTERAZO COMO EL MEMO!!!

Un saludo y espero mi cuadro EX 8 de regalo para estas christmas!!!....  :eekster: jajajaja! hazlo por este pobre que apenas si tiene una vertex para rodar  :thumbsup:  


La verda como dijeron por ahi... el que es perico.... con cualquier bici sube y baja!!! (nada que ver el perico pero esa es la idea!) 

Un abrazo!

Rocky


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Estoy indeciso entre una vpx y una 6.6 ss, aunque la reign x (cuadro) se ve bien tambien, y a mitad de precio que las otras dos. Sabes de alguna tienda en Cal que te quede y pueda satisfacer mis "deseos"? mandame un PM con tu contacto y lo platicamos mejor.

Saludos


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Estoy indeciso entre una vpx y una 6.6 ss, aunque la reign x (cuadro) se ve bien tambien, y a mitad de precio que las otras dos. Sabes de alguna tienda en Cal que te quede y pueda satisfacer mis "deseos"? mandame un PM con tu contacto y lo platicamos mejor.
> 
> Saludos


hijo de la ching.... 

yo compraria la reign x porque es la mas barata. Con lo que sobra podrias comprarte unos frenos o algo asi. Si no, comrparia la vpx (la 6.6 es de slope style y no creo que tenga buena geometria para subir..)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> yo compraria la reign x porque es la mas barata. Con lo que sobra podrias comprarte unos frenos o algo asi. Si no, comrparia la vpx (la 6.6 es de slope style y no creo que tenga buena geometria para subir..)


Otro voto por la Reign X... o de plano una 7point. Pero las IH cuestan un tenate para conseguirlas en cuadro suelto.

Nomas que si te compras un Reign, consiguete un juego de baleros buenos y cambiaselos antes de sacarla a rodar, porque tienen mala fama los que vienen de fabrica.

Considerando que le tiras a armar dos cletas, me abstendria un poco del bling y pondria la lana en frenos, suspensiones y ruedas. Tu ruedas duro, pero eres muy noble con las bicis. Un cuadrito como el Reign te va a servir bien.

Preguntale a Chad si tiene una La Bruja por ahi perdida... Todavia tiene una Supermoto Mediana por 700 lucas.

No hay amor por una Dirtbag?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> hijo de la ching....
> 
> yo compraria la reign x porque es la mas barata. Con lo que sobra podrias comprarte unos frenos o algo asi. Si no, comrparia la vpx (la 6.6 es de slope style y no creo que tenga buena geometria para subir..)


la 6.6 viene en 2 versiones, no? la std y la SS, o es que para 08 solo hacen la SS?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Preguntale a Chad si tiene una La Bruja por ahi perdida... Todavia tiene una Supermoto Mediana por 700 lucas.


Chad podria conseguir la Intense tambien...el le esta armando una 5.5 a la esposa, asi que me imagino que de algun lugar la saco


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Chad podria conseguir la Intense tambien...el le esta armando una 5.5 a la esposa, asi que me imagino que de algun lugar la saco


Sabes que talla usa la esposa de Chad?? A lo mejor el año que viene...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Sabes que talla usa la esposa de Chad?? A lo mejor el año que viene...


no estoy seguro si S o M...puedo preguntar.. se que es mas o menos la misma talla que Philip.... y él usa S en sus bicis si no mal recuerdo....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> no estoy seguro si S o M...puedo preguntar.. se que es mas o menos la misma talla que Philip.... y él usa S en sus bicis si no mal recuerdo....


Si, Phil usa chicas.

Ni pez... A ver si tiene una 17" el Ciclon el año que viene en sus demos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Independientemente de lo anterior expuesto , se puede dar el caso también de la posible pérdida de la oportunidad de sustituir al sustituto en caso de enfermedad de Chris Kovaric en el Intense Racing Team , y eso si que le dolería mucho a Last biker , quien se ha estado preparando durante mas de veinte años para tener el chance de solicitar éste puesto .
> 
> Sin nada mas que decir , estamos a sus órdenes para cualquier asunto al respecto , pero mejor por PM .
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Independientemente de lo anterior expuesto , se puede dar el caso también de la posible pérdida de la oportunidad de sustituir al sustituto en caso de enfermedad de Chris Kovaric en el Intense Racing Team , y eso si que le dolería mucho a Last biker , quien se ha estado preparando durante mas de veinte años para tener el chance de solicitar éste puesto .
> 
> Sin nada mas que decir , estamos a sus órdenes para cualquier asunto al respecto , pero mejor por PM .
> 
> ...


excelente.... yo quiero cotizar una boda de titanio...pero con exogrid  para unos amigos ciclistas 

:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si, Phil usa chicas.
> 
> Ni pez... A ver si tiene una 17" el Ciclon el año que viene en sus demos.


yep.. ciclon... yummy


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> .....


OOoppps... Me olvide de los dist de Intense en Mexico...

Corregido...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Considerando que le tiras a armar dos cletas, me abstendria un poco del bling y pondria la lana en frenos, suspensiones y ruedas. Tu ruedas duro, pero eres muy noble con las bicis. Un cuadrito como el Reign te va a servir bien.


En realidad ya nada más quiero uno bici. La DB es buena pero no la veo como una mejora significativa sobre la norco - es decir, es buen diseño, pero sigue siendo pesada y perdería el horst link (si es que eso significa algo).

Quiero que sea relativamente ligera (o más facil de pedalear que la norco) y me gustaria probar un vp para suspensión.

La uzzi parece ser un puerco, aunque pedalea bastante bien por lo que dicen y tiene geometria como de trailbike. El tema aqui podría ser el peso.

La 6.6 SS es más ligera, y con angulos diferentes. Pero el peso compensaria en las subidas por lo que no me preocupa.

La Reign X, creo que está entre las dos en cuestion de angulos y geometria, auque se parece más a la SS, pero necesitaria una nueva rueda trasera... que por el precio no importaria.

A todo esto, es posible que la Z1 se ponga a la venta al final del día. Dime si te interesa.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> En realidad ya nada más quiero uno bici. La DB es buena pero no la veo como una mejora significativa sobre la norco - es decir, es buen diseño, pero sigue siendo pesada y perdería el horst link (si es que eso significa algo).


Si quieres una sola, entonces si... La Intense. Tal vez la Nomad.

Te diria la Delirium T, pero buscas algo ligero. La Delirium es un fierro.

Una RFX??



ritopc said:


> A todo esto, es posible que la Z1 se ponga a la venta al final del día. Dime si te interesa.


Mantenme informado!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bola de depravados de bicis.... 

A ver que organizamos el siguiente año. Quizas El Chico, que opinan?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bola de depravados de bicis....
> 
> A ver que organizamos el siguiente año. Quizas El Chico, que opinan?


A El Chico solo hay que ponerle fecha no??

Vizcaino me comentaba una idea muy buena... Por que no organizamos rodadas cada dos meses desde ahorita?? Dos meses es un plazo razonable, da tiempo para organizarte un domingo con calma y tiempo... seis veces que nos veamos al año no estaria mal, no??


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bola de depravados de bicis....
> 
> A ver que organizamos el siguiente año. Quizas El Chico, que opinan?


Se oye fácil, podríamos organizarnos para primavera


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

De una vez hay que ir poniendo las fechas para que apuntarlas en las agendas y los que estén casados que las vayan negociando con sus señoras.

Saludos.

Fidel.



Warp said:


> A El Chico solo hay que ponerle fecha no??
> 
> Vizcaino me comentaba una idea muy buena... Por que no organizamos rodadas cada dos meses desde ahorita?? Dos meses es un plazo razonable, da tiempo para organizarte un domingo con calma y tiempo... seis veces que nos veamos al año no estaria mal, no??


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

the last biker said:


> También tenemos "servicios " en Turner, Titus, Santacruz , hacemos piñatas, zurcido invisible , se tejen chambritas, vestimos niños Dios , le organizamos su fiesta soñada de 15 años , bodas de plata , oro , diamante , zafiro , aluminio , cromoly , titanio, carbono etc.


Haha, algo combinado? A mi me dan ganas dentro de un año de aplicar para una Turner Highline con zurcido invisible xD


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si quieres una sola, entonces si... La Intense. Tal vez la Nomad.
> 
> Te diria la Delirium T, pero buscas algo ligero. La Delirium es un fierro.
> 
> Una RFX??


mmm, creo que el plan de la Intense será pospuesto (o tal vez desacrtado) dependiendo lo que decida hacer intense el proximo año; lo cualcreo que será nulo. Me he estado informando y existen poblemas de "clearance" en los cuadros pequeños, que es el que me interesa, y las 66. Se puede remediar poniendo un crown race más alto, o combos de reductores y headset para aumentar la altura, pero no estoy seguro que le quiero poner mas piezas en una zona que de ya de por si sufre mucho estres; posiblemente quedaría con muchos ruidos usando cualquiera de las opciones. Lástima.

La knolley DT, .. bueno, esa si está prohibitivamente cara y dificil darle un estirón a al presupuesto.

Pense en la Nomad, pero también parece dificil hacerse de una de esas.

La mejor opción será esperar a la primavera (quiero ir por ella y se me olvidabán los climas del norte  ). Sirve que me espero a ver como salen las Canfield, o me voy ya por la Reign X. Y si no, siempre está la opción de una Ferrari (se veria de poca en la cajuela de mi chevy )... he escuchado que son muy, pero muy buenas:skep:

En fin, parece ser que el clima y las absurdos diseños de Intense (en el tamaño pequeño, esto es) han bajado mi ivel de UGI a niveles controlados.

Por lo pronto, creo que me dedicaré en los proximos meses a rodar puro Shuttle y sacarle el mejor provecho a la Six. Me doy cuenta que cuando me aviento el recorrido largo quedo muy cansado y me da poca oportunidad o ánimo para experimentar y progresar en los descensos.



 Warp said:


> Mantenme informado!! :thumbsup:


Oficialmente en venta, recuerdas el precio que la daba? te mando un PM Warp a ver que te parece.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah yo digo que te esperes, si ya no piensas subir tanto pues la Norco aguanta.

*cough*transition ya tiene distribuidor en Mexico*cough*

PM me si quieres mas info....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> La knolley DT, .. bueno, esa si está prohibitivamente cara y dificil darle un estirón a al presupuesto.


Difiero un poco... Si ya pensabas en la Intense, puedes conseguir la Knolly por un precio muy similar. Cosa de hablar con Chad.

En cuanto a la Transition... Pues fuera de la BR, creo que la Preston quedaria descartada por el peso. Si la Norco la sientes pesada, pues una Preston no va a presentar mejoria.

Te iba a mencionar la Duncon Tosa Inu... pero mismo cuento, muy pesada.

De hecho, si ese es el criterio, pues la Knolly tampoco... es una chulada, pero es un ancla de portaaviones.

Si, la Reign X se ve cada vez mejor... O la No-nad

La nueva Bullit??



ritopc said:


> Oficialmente en venta, recuerdas el precio que la daba? te mando un PM Warp a ver que te parece.


Contestado!!


----------

